# Ccw question



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I took the ccw class at PPD last year but never sent in my paperwork. Is there any way to get a new certificate to send in without doing the class again? What are my options? I also took the hunter's safety course a year or so ago. I have been told the certificate is only good for three months. True?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Go here and get your card... Hunters safety class never expires, print your card off this site and use it, it is an accepted form for CC permit...

https://public.myfwc.com/hgm/huntersafety/student.aspx


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

I always understood the training course was good for life, it was the fingerprints that were only good for a limited time. not familiar with the course the PPD offered though. 

Do as Mullet said and send in a copy of your hunter safety class and you are good to go anyways


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I did the same as you and just used my Hunter Safety Cert. from the link Mullet posted. Got it with no problem!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't doubt they accept the Hunter Safety course, but it seems our NRA instructor went over alot of topics not included in the HS course.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Your hunter safety course is sufficient. Let me repeat that, your HUNTER SAFETY COURSE CERTIFICATE is sufficient. Print a copy of your card off from the link Jeremy posted and your good to go. 

People are getting played by some of these instructors making you think a CCW approved course is a must have.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

I believe that everyone needs updated refresher training and focus on the basics of safely and legally shooting a gun, especially handguns, to be responsible for safely and effectively protecting their life and the lives of loved ones. Ok, it's not brain surgery, but there is much useful life-or-death information available that might save your life. Just because someone has been hunting for 10 years, or been plinking with a gun for 20 years, or shooting squirrels for 25 years, does not necessarily mean that they are proficient and knowledgeable about the laws and new techniques of shooting and Concealed carry in Florida. Shooters with CCW Licenses need to know when to shoot and when not to shoot in FL. What some key court decisions have ruled that significantly affect your use of a gun in self-defense. Many surprises here. What the 6 major FL laws are and how they affect your shooting decisions. How to legally use deadly force in specific scenarios, how to relate to law enforcement, the 36 states that recognize FL's CCW License, reciprocity issues, how to handle the 5-10 malfunctions and jams quickly to save your life, how to use the difference between sight alignment and sight picture to enhance your accuracy, etc.

You usually get what you pay for. Cost vs. Benefits. A 1 hour class at a gun show firing one round into a barrel may not prepare you to properly save your life. I don't want to cut corners. Quality over Quantity. A 7-8 hour in-depth hands-on shooting class with range live-fire by a trained and certified professional may help save your life and give you some very useful information. Oh well, my Uncle will do brain surgeries for only $40 in 10 minutes.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Shoot Straight said:


> I believe that everyone needs updated refresher training and focus on the basics of safely and legally shooting a gun, especially handguns, to be responsible for safely and effectively protecting their life and the lives of loved ones. Ok, it's not brain surgery, but there is much useful life-or-death information available that might save your life. Just because someone has been hunting for 10 years, or been plinking with a gun for 20 years, or shooting squirrels for 25 years, does not necessarily mean that they are proficient and knowledgeable about the laws and new techniques of shooting and Concealed carry in Florida. Shooters with CCW Licenses need to know when to shoot and when not to shoot in FL. What some key court decisions have ruled that significantly affect your use of a gun in self-defense. Many surprises here. What the 6 major FL laws are and how they affect your shooting decisions. How to legally use deadly force in specific scenarios, how to relate to law enforcement, the 36 states that recognize FL's CCW License, reciprocity issues, how to handle the 5-10 malfunctions and jams quickly to save your life, how to use the difference between sight alignment and sight picture to enhance your accuracy, etc.
> 
> You usually get what you pay for. Cost vs. Benefits. A 1 hour class at a gun show firing one round into a barrel may not prepare you to properly save your life. I don't want to cut corners. Quality over Quantity. A 7-8 hour in-depth hands-on shooting class with range live-fire by a trained and certified professional may help save your life and give you some very useful information. Oh well, my Uncle will do brain surgeries for only $40 in 10 minutes.


I agree 100% 

I don't believe that a one or two day class telling you not to look down your barrel or point your gun at something you don't intend to shoot, is sufficient. 

If you carry a gun and come into the situation where you need it, you should have training in situational awareness, being able to identify a threat in a panic situation, train for the time when you will be stressed and be able to be sure and confident. Should have to re certify every so often. I went through one of those classes and it bothered me that some of the people in there were allowed to try a gun afterwards.....

Just my opinion.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Get this book and it will cover anything a good class does on the law and a lot more. Gutmacher is consider the authority on CCW and lawful use of firearms in Florida.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Regardless of what everyone believes everyone else should have training for, the hunters safety is all that you NEED to get the licence. 

With that being said, I also agree that if one will be carrying in public, that person should have better training than just HS.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bama99 said:


> Get this book and it will cover anything a good class does on the law and a lot more. Gutmacher is consider the authority on CCW and lawful use of firearms in Florida.


Not a FL resident but think that's the best plan. Our CCL class had a 6 hour class 2 of which we had the prosecuting attorney telling us what situations were legal, which ones weren't and most importantly what to say to him, any other prosecutor and to the police if we have to use our gun for defense. His main point "Do not talk to me, any other prosicutor or the police except for "I would like to have an attorny present please".


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

In my opinion as an educator, author of several books and hundreds of articles, 30 years spec ops experiences, and as an NRA and FL CCW Instructor, it takes more than written material (e.g. a book or article) to understand and use firearms appropriately and effectively. For me now (certainly others can disagree), I believe and have witnessed in thousands of classes and real-world scenarios that practical application and realistic, hands-on, live-fire scenarios greatly enhance understanding, learning, and results. In a well-designed firearms class, there is a blend of both theory, written principles, rules, and laws, and actual scenarios and live-fire with guidance and critique. SUCCESS!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Shoot Straight said:


> In my opinion as an educator, author of several books and hundreds of articles, 30 years spec ops experiences, and as an NRA and FL CCW Instructor, it takes more than written material (e.g. a book or article) to understand and use firearms appropriately and effectively. For me now (certainly others can disagree), I believe and have witnessed in thousands of classes and real-world scenarios that practical application and realistic, hands-on, live-fire scenarios greatly enhance understanding, learning, and results. In a well-designed firearms class, there is a blend of both theory, written principles, rules, and laws, and actual scenarios and live-fire with guidance and critique. SUCCESS!


No doubt repetitions and training will only make one better. Whether one needs to drop thousands of dollars to get it is up for debate. 

I just suggested the book for the legal aspects of using a firearm in self-defense. No way one can get a better understanding of the legal aspects of ccw by listening to an instructor regurgitate an outline of what's in this great resource for only a couple of hours.


----------

